# Stance Goofy Footed to be exact



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

In the end it comes down to whatever works best. Stance for a right handed archer will be the same regardless, imo. Weight distribution is a trial and error thing. Some archers shoot better with a even WD (weight distribution) on both legs while some like to have more on one foot. Some change the WD for different parts of the shot sequence. 

Example: As the archer draws the bow they put the weight on the front foot, as they come to full draw they shift the weight to their rear foot.

My feeling is that you should favor your strong foot, shoot for a while and check the results. Also, you could try different positions (open/closed stance) and WD's and have somebody physically push you around to find the most stable position.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Try shifting your weight over your shoe laces with an extra 10% on the front foot. Gives a very stable platform. I do beleive Kisik Lee uses this method.

During our Level II trainig we were asked to shoot off a board with 1/2 a ball under it. The only way we could shoot off of it was the way I mentioned above. Gives your subconscious mind one less thing to do - keep your balance. Aslo finding your natural point of aim will possibly help.


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

I will give them all a try , Just looking for that extra X any where I can get it at this point , I was hoping this had come up at some point in the past or someone with first hand knowledge , being a bit lazy perhaps ? I guess the usually manner of trial and error should work .
thx


----------

